
Show HN: Tool to create featured images for blog - bbelderbos
http://projects.bobbelderbos.com/featured_image/
======
bbelderbos
Sorry, I did not see your comment. Thanks for your input.

Yes, under development. I use it to make featured images for my blog posts.

